# NOW I'm happy....and impressed!



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

I managed to take several photos today of which a handful came out the way I liked LOL

I made some minor changes with scissors MYSELF to Lola's mouth and around the sides of her nose which I think makes her look more "puppy like" and way better. So I love her look (although I still wish the part between her eyes was longer), but I think she looks great. Much better than when I picked her up on Friday evening.

Here are some pics......I wanted to take some photos outside, but because Lola cannot hear, it was almost impossible and I didn't want this to be her last photo shoot (if you kwim!)


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

What a sweet face! It makes me happy to look at her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lola is an absolute beauty. You did a great job. Of course nature beat you to it and made her gorgeous first.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet. She looks great


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

oh she is adorable. Good job on the hair. I see this hair style quite often on maltese dogs, but not as often as in the Havanese. Actually, this is the second time I see this hair cut style in a havanese and I love it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, she looks adorable! And so COMPLETELY different from your Avatar photo! (which is adorable too, but in a different way!)


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you all SO much.

I know she doesn't look very "Havanese-y" & there is a standard "look" to adhere to for show and pet, but for me, this is just fine!

I'm told the longer the ears are, the longer the beard should be, but I'm the opposite. I prefer it shorter. 

I have no idea as to whether I'm going to invest in one of those electric shaver/cutter tools by Oster or Andis. Have to research and think about it.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

pjewel said:


> Lola is an absolute beauty. You did a great job. Of course nature beat you to it and made her gorgeous first.


It's amazing the colors Mother nature puts together. And the always look beautiful!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh - Lola has the sweetest face. You did a great job 'tweaking' the cut! She looks really, really cute!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh my gosh - Lola has the sweetest face. You did a great job 'tweaking' the cut! She looks really, really cute!


Thanks MLH! That's exactly it.....I "tweaked" it LOL!

The staining on her beard is fading too. Used to be snow white until I used the Fromm Salmon formula. She must have had a reaction to one of the ingredients because within 2 weeks the staining was unbelievable. I was so upset.

She's on Lotus & Carna 4 now and the stains have significantly faded. It's amazing what diet (the wrong kind) can do.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

West End Girl said:


> Thank you all SO much.
> 
> I know she doesn't look very "Havanese-y" & there is a standard "look" to adhere to for show and pet, but for me, this is just fine!
> 
> ...


I like the look you ended up with - a LOT! Sometimes, when their bodies are cut quite short and there is so much bushy beard and ears, it makes them look out of proportion. I think you have a great look going on for Lola!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I like the look you ended up with - a LOT! Sometimes, when their bodies are cut quite short and there is so much bushy beard and ears, it makes them look out of proportion. I think you have a great look going on for Lola!


Thanks a million! I like this look a LOT too.

You Ladies (and gents) always make me feel so welcome here.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know, she looks totally Havanesey to me. Just love the cut. May actually go for that look myself. I'm so tired of constantly putting their hair up in topknots only to find a huge fringe of hair in front of their eyes two hours later, and a lopsided topknot that looks like someone was drunk.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

she looks gorgeous! amazing job!!! proud of you!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks great.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is really cute! I like her new "do". :thumb:


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> she looks gorgeous! amazing job!!! proud of you!!


Hugs to YOU! :hug:

I'd love to see a photo of your Tillie!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

here she is! 

here is Tillie's first (and only) snow day!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lola looks beautiful and it is great to hear you happier!! She really is a doll.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Lola is a really beautiful puppy and her haircut looks great! Good job!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Tillie is SO pretty!!! I love her colours!

Thanks Lizzie & Jplatthy! 

Another thing I didn't like about this grooming place was that even though Lola was bathed etc....she smelled like "dog" and us Hav owners know that Havanese dogs never ever have that dog smell. I was NOT impressed. So today, I bathed her myself and she smells delicious. Makes you wonder what they use/do at those grooming salons though


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She looks amazing! You should just hire yourself as her groomer!

I think she still looks like a havanese. I hear you on the top knot, Geri, Gucci's flops down in front of her eyes after about an hour and I have to get creative with the rubber bands to keep it back for longer than an hour.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumper said:


> She looks amazing! You should just hire yourself as her groomer!
> 
> I think she still looks like a havanese. I hear you on the top knot, Geri, Gucci's flops down in front of her eyes after about an hour and I have to get creative with the rubber bands to keep it back for longer than an hour.
> 
> Kara


You have a chance for it to last longer than an hour or two because you have only one. Mine all seem to think I've provided them with a handle with which to pull each other around.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

pjewel said:


> You have a chance for it to last longer than an hour or two because you have only one. Mine all seem to think I've provided them with a handle with which to pull each other around.


LOL, keeping bangs up when you have more than one HAV is definitely challenging. As soon as I put Zoey's bangs up, Riley runs over to her with this look on his face..."what have they done to you...let me help you get rid of that thing" and then he pulls the elastic band out.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Lola has such a sweet pretty face. I think she looks great now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You did a GREAT job!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie she is!! Looks wonderful!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Wow is she ever beautiful!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

love the new avatar!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> love the new avatar!


I agree! Darling!



pjewel said:


> You have a chance for it to last longer than an hour or two because you have only one. Mine all seem to think I've provided them with a handle with which to pull each other around.


Ha - That is what Finn thinks of Augie's topknot as well. And the handle is nearly nonexistent these days.  It used to be so thick and nice - pretty thin and frayed now. Hopefully it will grow back.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is A.D.O.R.A.B.L.E.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Lola is SO beautiful!!! Love, love, love her pics. Wish I could kiss her beautiful face!!

Alanna


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lola is so beautiful and what lovely coloring she has! You did a great job "fixing" her face but I am used to shorter facial hair because Abby's is naturally short. Her hair has never been cut but it stays the same length on her face - very strange! 

I wonder if it was dye in the Salmon dog food that stained her face? I did recently switch McGee to grain-free so I'm hoping that will make a difference.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

West End Girl said:


> Thanks MLH! That's exactly it.....I "tweaked" it LOL!
> 
> The staining on her beard is fading too. Used to be snow white until I used the Fromm Salmon formula. She must have had a reaction to one of the ingredients because within 2 weeks the staining was unbelievable. I was so upset.
> 
> She's on Lotus & Carna 4 now and the stains have significantly faded. It's amazing what diet (the wrong kind) can do.


 I especially love the last photo or was it the second to last she really looks so sweet. Do you care if I try to practice photo painting her? I know what you mean about food stain. Zoey was perfectly white then I bought a can of wellness beef and she stained up within 3 days. I have given her several baths and have tried to get it out but am having troubles. I'm sticking to just plan old kibble for awhile. Good job with the fix! I'm trying to get my nerve up to do Zoey.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumper said:


> She looks amazing! You should just hire yourself as her groomer!
> 
> I think she still looks like a havanese. I hear you on the top knot, Geri, Gucci's flops down in front of her eyes after about an hour and I have to get creative with the rubber bands to keep it back for longer than an hour.
> 
> Kara


 Maddie pulls Zoeys top knot and now Zoe has a bunch of broken hair, So Ive had to stop putting in top knots. Poor Zoe is a mess.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Ooohhhh such an adorable face!!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I especially love the last photo or was it the second to last she really looks so sweet. Do you care if I try to practice photo painting her? I know what you mean about food stain. Zoey was perfectly white then I bought a can of wellness beef and she stained up within 3 days. I have given her several baths and have tried to get it out but am having troubles. I'm sticking to just plan old kibble for awhile. Good job with the fix! I'm trying to get my nerve up to do Zoey.


Photo Painting? Why not!

Once the food stains the fur, you can shampoo it over and over to oblivion and it won't matter. It will have to be cut out, or grow out on it's own. Very frustrating.

Suuske747, I LOVE Sierra's face. She's fancy and very pretty


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

OOOOOh, I love what was done. She is very cute. Hmm, I may use Lola as a model for Momo's next groom.


----------

